

Gnome Shell 3.10 with Wayland - A_Ghz
http://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2013/10/03/gnome-wayland-in-fedora/

======
zidar
I love Gnome Shell, and I'm happy to see the way things are progressing with
Wayland. I have tried it on my Arch machine, but had to revert because of some
bugs, but it'll get there soon.

